# Ciglio/Ciglia



## JGILABERTC

Ciao, amici!

Ho bisogno di tradurre questi testi in spagnolo per un lavoro che sto facendo e non so come, perché nel dizionario "ciglio / ciglia" tradotto come "capelli / peli che sono i bordi delle palpebre", ma ho visto a volte tradotto come "Alcuni coperto prominente e sinuosa con i capelli, orbite" 

Puoi aiutarmi? Queste sono le frasi in cui sono le parole che ho bisogno di capire. Entrambe si riferiscono al ritratto della Gioconda.

... le ciglia, per avervi fatto il modo del nascere i peli nella carne, dove più folti e dove più radi, e girare secondo i pori della carne non potevano essere più naturali; (Vasari, siglo XVI)

Notamo che a quella Donna per altro mancava qualche poco nel ciglio, che il Pittore non glie l'ha fatto molto apparire... (Cassiano dal Pozzo, siglo XVII)

Le sarei grato se potete aiutare.

Lorenzo


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao Lorenzo
non sono sicura che tu stia nel forum giusto, comunque provo a aiutarti

Intanto la frase "Alcuni coperto prominente e sinuosa con i capelli, orbite" in italiano è priva di significato.

Le ciglia, nei contesti che citi, sono i peli che, stando intorno agli occhi, bordano le palpebre.


----------



## marco.cur

Le ciglia (nel dipinto) non potevano essere più naturali perché Leonardo, nel dipingerle, aveva riprodotto il modo con cui i peli delle ciglia sono disposti sulla pelle delle palpebre, in alcuni punti più folti e in altri più radi,  seguendo anche l'andamento dei pori della pelle.


----------



## giginho

Tutto giusto quello che dicono i colleghi......carino notare con il singolare sia maschile e il plurale femminile: se non ci credi clicca qui, uomo di poca fede!!!


----------



## violadaprile

Fa parte delle parole con due plurali, non confondergli le idee 
Il plurale femminile è quello che serve a lui


----------



## giginho

Si infatti non gli avevo citato il plurale maschile proprio per non confonderlo....ma forse l'ho confuso lo stesso....


----------



## longplay

JGILABERTC said:


> Ciao, amici!
> 
> Ho bisogno di tradurre questi testi in spagnolo per un lavoro che sto facendo e non so come, perché nel dizionario "ciglio / ciglia" tradotto come "capelli / peli che sono i bordi delle palpebre", ma ho visto a volte tradotto come "Alcuni coperto prominente e sinuosa con i capelli, orbite"
> 
> Puoi aiutarmi? Queste sono le frasi in cui sono le parole che ho bisogno di capire. Entrambe si riferiscono al ritratto della Gioconda.
> 
> ... le ciglia, per avervi fatto il modo del nascere i peli nella carne, dove più folti e dove più radi, e girare secondo i pori della carne non potevano essere più naturali; (Vasari, siglo XVI)
> 
> Notamo che a quella Donna per altro mancava qualche poco nel ciglio, che il Pittore non glie l'ha fatto molto apparire... (Cassiano dal Pozzo, siglo XVII)
> 
> Le sarei grato se potete aiutare.
> 
> Lorenzo


Ciao . Posso dirti solo che si tratta di due "resoconti" contrastanti riguardanti "monna Lisa" o Gioconda. Vasari e Cassiano , secondo alcuni, avrebbero addirittura visto due
quadri diversi, ma forse già lo sai.  La frase "alcuni coperto...orbite" , come già detto, non è comprensibile . Dacci più elementi...


----------



## JGILABERTC

Ciao, amici!

Ringrazio vivamente gli sforzi che fanno per aiutarmi nel mio lavoro. Come potete immaginare io sono spagnolo e il mio problema è quello di tradurre nella mia lingua le parole "Ciglia" (nelle parole di Giorgio Vasari, s. XVI) e "ciglio" (nella frase di Cassiano dal Pozzo, s. XVII).

Mi scuso con voi, perché nel mio primo post ho spiegato male. Volevo dire se ci si intendeva con "ciglio / Ciglia" (1 Ciascuno dei peli che orlano le palpebre. ‖ estens. Orlo della palpebra). ‖ estens. Orlo della Palpebra). 
O, al contrario, ciò che si dice in italiano "sopracciglio / sopracciglia" (2 estens. Sopracciglio. Rilievo muscolare cutaneo di forma arcuata rivestito di peli.) Definizioni: Dizionario Gabrielli.

In particolare mi voglio sapere il significato di quelle parole in quelle frasi, perché le traduzioni in spagnolo Vasari e delle osservazioni formulate da "Ciglia" significa sempre "sopracciglia". Non ho sede qualsiasi traduzione di Cassiano dal Pozzo.

Potrebbe essere che in italiano antico, significa "ciglio / Ciglia" era piuttosto "sopracciglio / sopracciclia?

Grazie Violadaprile, Marco.cur, Giginho, Parolafumo, Longplay.

Lorenzo


----------



## violadaprile

Caro Gil
anzitutto sarebbe meglio che tu cercassi le definizioni sul Gabrielli in italiano, piuttosto che sulla versione spagnola per poi tradurla di nuovo in italiano. Credo che, sia per te che per noi, sarebbe più facile capire.

Il ciglio/le ciglia sono i peli che orlano gli occhi. Il sopracciglio/le sopracciglia sono gli archi di peli che stanno sopra, separati dagli occhi e dove comincia la fronte.

Peraltro tu ci stai parlando di Vasari e Cassiano dal Pozzo. È chiaro che l'italiano di allora non è quello di oggi.
Inoltre sono autori, persone che scrivevano, l'italiano lo usavano come volevano loro ... Ciascun autore richiede uno studio particolare e un'interpretazione particolare.
Come immagino che sia nello spagnolo, antico e moderno.

Quello che posso dirti è che mi sembra possibile che la parola ciglio sia stata usata al posto di sopracciglio, anche perché ancora oggi ha un significato anche più generico. Ma non so dirti di più.

Se vuoi, puoi provare a postare qui qualche frase e possiamo provare a darti una mano a interpretarla.
Di più mi sembra difficile.


----------



## marco.cur

JGILABERTC said:


> Ciao, amici!
> 
> Ringrazio vivamente gli sforzi che fanno fate per aiutarmi nel mio lavoro. Come potete immaginare io sono spagnolo e il mio problema è quello di tradurre nella mia lingua le parole "Ciglia" (nelle parole di Giorgio Vasari, s. XVI) e "ciglio" (nella frase di Cassiano dal Pozzo, s. XVII).
> 
> Mi scuso con voi, perché nel mio primo post ho mi sono spiegato male. Volevo dire se ci si intendeva con "ciglio / Ciglia" (1 Ciascuno dei peli che orlano le palpebre. ‖ estens. Orlo della palpebra). ‖ estens. Orlo della Palpebra).
> O, al contrario, ciò che si dice in italiano "sopracciglio / sopracciglia" (2 estens. Sopracciglio. Rilievo muscolare cutaneo di forma arcuata rivestito di peli.) Definizioni: Dizionario Gabrielli.
> 
> In particolare mi voglio sapere il significato di quelle parole in quelle frasi, perché nelle traduzioni in spagnolo delle osservazioni formulate dal Vasari e delle osservazioni formulate da "Ciglia" significa sempre "sopracciglia". Non ho sede _(questo non l'ho capito)_ qualsiasi traduzione di Cassiano dal Pozzo.
> 
> Potrebbe essere che in italiano antico, significa "ciglio / Ciglia" era piuttosto "sopracciglio / sopracciclia?
> Lorenzo


Penso proprio che sia stato usato al posto di sopracciglio, come dice Viola.
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ciglio/ - vedi 1b.


----------



## longplay

Un'altra conferma : Cassiano vide il ritratto molto più tardi del Vasari e la sua descrizione sembra proprio quella della Gioconda del Louvre: priva di ciglia e con "sopracciglia"
appena tracciate per meno della metà ("mancava qualche poco nel ciglio"). Per un'idea, puoi trovare nel web tutte le immagini della Gioconda che vuoi. Ciao.


----------



## violadaprile

Vorrei sottolineare che la parola "sopracciglio" in sè è piuttosto brutta e pesante. Spesso in poesia e nei testi la parola ciglio (che significa anche genericamente "bordo") è usata in senso generico.


----------



## JGILABERTC

Ciao, amici!

Sono lusingato dal vostro interesse e gentilezza per aiutarmi a risolvere questo grande problema nella traduzione.

Credo che la parola "ciglio / Ciglia" può avere un significato più generico "anche perché ancora" e ancor più nel linguaggio letterario, spiega Violadaprile (bel nome).

E forse per questo motivo, il termine "nel ciglio" di Cassiano si riferisce alla mancanza di capelli, sia "ciglia" che in "sopracciglia", come può essere inteso dalle parole di Longplay.

Interessante è anche la possibilità che indica Marco.cur di antico uso, almeno più spesso. Molto bene a correggere il mio testo in lingua italiana! In Spagna, un testo così e colloquialmente chiamato "macarrónico" ("pidgin") (soprattutto se è italiano, ma utilizzato anche per tutte le lingue: italiano "macarrónico", inglese "macarrónico"...)

Non posso chiedere di più. Molte grazie a tutti.

Lorenzo (Madrid)


----------



## violadaprile

Scusa, un ultima precisazione.
I "capelli" sono quelli che stanno in cima alla testa, cosa diversa da ciglia e sopracciglia, che stanno sulla faccia.
So che voi li chiamate uguale, ma da noi hanno un altro nome.


----------



## longplay

Non è "maccaronico" : è vecchio di qualche secolo. Vedi lo spagnolo di Calderon d.B.(più o meno della stessa epoca di "ciglio"). Ciao.


----------



## violadaprile

> E forse per questo motivo, il termine "nel ciglio" di Cassiano si riferisce alla mancanza di capelli, sia "ciglia" che in "sopracciglia", come può essere inteso dalle parole di Longplay.
> 
> Interessante è anche la possibilità che indica Marco.cur di antico uso, almeno più spesso. Molto bene a correggere il mio testo in lingua italiana! In Spagna, un testo così e colloquialmente chiamato "macarrónico" ("pidgin") (soprattutto se è italiano, ma utilizzato anche per tutte le lingue: italiano "macarrónico", inglese "macarrónico"...)



L'uso antico si riferisce unicamente a "ciglio" per estensione con significato di sopracciglio.
È un uso anche attuale, dato che poeticamente la parola "sopracciglio" non piace, non sembra esteticamente molto apprezzabile.

D'altra parte "ciglio" ha anche un significato molto esteso e generico. Comprende ogni tipo di bordo, persino quello del precipizio in montagna (in questo caso cambia il plurale, diventa "cigli").
Ma ha anche un uso metaforico: "essere sul ciglio di" significa "essere sul punto di", far una scelta, correre un rischio e così via.


----------



## longplay

Salve ! Personalmente, ho il sospetto che il Cassiano POTESSE riferirsi a entrambe (ciglia e sopracciglia ), se è vero che vide il dipinto che oggi conosciamo.... . Ma sul
tema sono stati scritti i soliti "fiumi d' inchiostro" !


----------



## JGILABERTC

Ciao!

Viola, buona la precisione ortografica. Credo che "Peli" invece di "Capelli" è giusto.
Quando ho detto "macarrónico" non sapevo che in italiano si dice "maccheronico". Mi riferivo al mio modo goffo di scrivere italiano, non volevo parlare di Vasari e Cassiano.
Bene, questo mi ha insegnato qualcosa che non sapevo: che questo "maccheronico" è un classico di entrambe le lingue.
Per quanto riguarda il nostro soggetto, è interessante l'ampiezza di significato che spiega Viola. E molto curioso ripudio letteraria "sopracciglio".
Longplay, sempre più d'accordo con te e Viola: Cassiano quasi certamente riferimento a "Ciglia" e "sopracciglia".

Avete approfondito molto l'argomento e allora è chiaro per me.

Molte grazie e a la vostra disposizione.

Lorenzo


----------

